# commuting pants



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm crazy about my She Beest commuter capris (not the Bermuda Commutas) but can't seem to find them online.....except in plum. 

Any other recommendations for other baggy capri/pants with removeable liner?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Team Estrogen has something called the BoardRider Capri from Shebeest in black. Not sure if that's what you're looking for.

http://www.teamestrogen.com/prodSB_2576.html


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Yup, that's exactly what I just bought......although I already own a pair! Couldn't find them in black at first, so was starting to look for alternative brands.


----------

